# Chael Sonnen Admits to Being Jealous of Tito Ortiz’s Rise to Stardom in UFC



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

That's nuts how long it took for Chael to finally join the sport. He had a very brief time in the spotlight. In this game though nobody really remembers the losers as much as they do with the winners. He's the guy who almost beat the MW champ. I have to give him props though for making that as memorable as it was. With money on the line every one of my friends at the bar was laughing and asking if I wanted to take my bet back. With quiet confidence I said no. I'm going with Anderson. Obviously I was thinking to myself, "is this the end...it can't be. I have faith." Lolz. 

With Tito retiring...I'll root for the Huntington Beach Bad Boy.



> Chael Sonnen might have beaten Tito Ortiz in a college wrestling match nearly 20 years ago, but he doesn’t expect that long ago result to have any bearing on their fight at Bellator 170.
> 
> “Tito’s a great fighter. He fights different than he wrestles. He was a hell of a wrestler. I caught him in one position. I’m not gonna hang my hat on that, and I don’t believe that position’s gonna happen again,” Sonnen said. “I’m a huge fan. I’m pumped to be in there with a Hall of Famer like Tito. I’m gonna do everything I can to beat him , but I don’t dismiss how good this guy is.”
> 
> ...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

In other words this is him getting revenge?


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I think ill take Tito here, Chael never looked good at LHW, or when he struggled to wrestle... I think it will be a terrible fight though.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Not to mention Tito is huge and seems to actually be doing good going back to basics in Bellator.


----------

